# Pair Cased Pocket Watch



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

As i just posted in the chains and fobs topic, i have never taken photo's of this watch. When it comes to pocket watches this is my favorite. I sometimes use the watch when i wear a waistcoat at work.

It was made by James Smyth of Saxmundham and later Woodbridge in Suffolk. The hallmarks date it to 1780. The outer case is associated but from the wear inside its been togeather a long time.





































con't on next post.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Images continue














































For a 230 year old watch it keeps pretty good time [bow up] to about 5-10 minutes a day.

If every one could excuse its dirty condition i'll attend to it when i get time and i didn't think it was quite that bad.

Regards steve


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Forget the dirt - it's just terrific to see a piece of that age in (well almost) daily use. What a tribute to Mr Smythe's original workmanship :notworthy:

Mr Smythe, wherever you are, I salute you! - and how many of the other 116 watches he made before this one have survived


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

A superb example

Since I was a little 'un, I've always been fascinated by these early verge movements and it's unbelievable that 230 odd years later it's still working to within 10 mins a day

A wonderful piece

Chris


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Might be a good idea to replace the missing pin that should be holding the plates together (near the signature) if you are using the watch.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

That a great movement, especially those pillars, all hand made, i take my hat off to them :hi:


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Not quite as old as yours this one is only 209 Made by Allam & Caithness of Bond St London retailed by William Gray

also of Bond Street in 1801. Still going strong.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulous watches, guys!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow! What a stunning watch!


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Steve thanks, i've found a pin to replace the missing one, i'll do when i've time later in the week.

Also thank you all for your kind comments.

Steve


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Lovely piece. I was in Woodbridge a couple of weeks ago. Plenty of antique shops but couldn't see many (interesting) watches. :crybaby:

Mike


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Absolutely amazing watches,and stunning pieces of history still keeping good time,

it was a privilege for me to see them,so thanks for posting them. :cheers:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

sam. said:


> Absolutely amazing watches,and stunning pieces of history still keeping good time,
> 
> it was a privilege for me to see them,so thanks for posting them. :cheers:


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^+1

BR Martin


----------

